# Tail anyone!!!!



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)




----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

snapper get it?


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Snapper or big pike


----------



## tim.sirek (Jun 3, 2007)

My guess is a game warden, based on the straight vertical and horizontal cuts. The fisheries guys trap fish and mark them by clipping their fins in a specific way before releasing them, then come back later to net them again. The % "marked" fish they catch the seond time through is supposed to give them an idea what the population is. I thought they usually chopped away at the dorsal fin, though.

When I used to fish the Cats Incredible tournament in GF/EGF, one year the fisheries guys from the two states got together and trapped 2000 cats from the north ramp area just one week before the tournament. Not one of those fish was caught during the tournament with 75 boats each putting four lines in the water for two days. Needless to say, the south ramp guys won everything that year.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

That was not done by a game warden, it was to late in the season for them to be netting and counting... The cut was far from straight also, it was torn from the way the skin was hanging on the other side of the tail. Craig


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

prop


----------



## sasklab10 (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think the warden would do that much damage to a fish.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I know no game warden would do that to a fish, I also have showen this picture to our local GW and he agreed with me big pike or nice commen snapper did that not the Game & Fish... Craig


----------

